# Topics > Entities > Companies >  AppsFlyer Ltd., marketing analytics and attribution, San Francisco, California, USA

## Airicist

Website - appsflyer.com

youtube.com/Appsflyer

facebook.com/AppsFlyer

twitter.com/AppsFlyer

linkedin.com/company/appsflyerhq

instagram.com/lifeatappsflyer

AppsFlyer on Wikipedia

Co-founder and CEO - Oren Kaniel

Co-founder and CTO - Reshef Mann

Products and projects:

mobile attribution

----------

